# φτιαγμένος, φτασμένος, φρίκη



## Alexandra (Aug 28, 2011)

Έχω το εξής λογοπαίγνιο που πρέπει να μεταφραστεί στα αγγλικά. 

Μια κυρία δηλώνει ότι ψάχνει τον κατάλληλο γαμπρό για την κόρη της, και κατά τη διατύπωση του σεναριογράφου:

Κυρία: "Έχω ανοίξει τον κατάλογο και ψάχνω."
Κύριος: "Ναι; Και σε ποιο γράμμα είσαι;"
Κυρία: Στο φι. Φτιαγμένος και φτασμένος.
Κύριος: Φρίκη.

Η πρώτη μου ιδέα είναι σύνθετες λέξεις που αρχίζουν από well:
well-off, well-fixed, well-heeled. 
Και κάτι φρικιαστικό από w.

Καμιά άλλη ιδέα;


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2011)

Θα έκανα μια μικρή βελτίωση στον ελληνικό διάλογο:
— I went straight to the w's. Well-off, well-heeled.
— Poisoned well.

Είμαι σε προσιεστιακή φάση και αδυνατώ να παραγάγω κάτι καλύτερο...


----------



## daeman (Aug 28, 2011)

whoremonger, whorible


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 28, 2011)

(1) Well-fed, well-done (μαγειρικώς)...
(2) Well... awful (ή ό,τι άλλο).
(3) Whale (δεν κατάλαβε ότι ψάχνει γαμπρό)


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 28, 2011)

- Well-off, well-fixed.
- Damn well scary.


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 28, 2011)

-Well-off, well-bred.
-Walrus.

Καλή η φάλαινα, αλλά και αυτό ακούγεται στ' αυτιά μου κάπως απαίσιο με το λ και ρ μαζί. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 28, 2011)

Μ' αρέσει η βελτίωση του nickel. Μου έρχονται μερικά για απαντήσεις του κυρίου:

— I went straight to the w's. Well-off, well-heeled...
— woeful // ή "way to go..." ή "wicked!" (ειρωνικά)

Μου άρεσε και το well-done του drsiebenmal, γιατί προσφέρεται για λογοπαίγνιο. Αν το πάει κανείς για ένα ελαφρώς πιο χυδαίο λογοπαίγνιο, ταιριάζει και το "well-armed".


----------



## daeman (Aug 28, 2011)

Ωραία, ώρα για αναζήτηση του ολιγόφερνου γαμπρού στο λεξικό:

wacky, waffle (όχι η βάφλα, οι μπούρδες), wageless, waggery, wagoner (καραγωγέας, όχι μεγαλοφορτηγατζής), wagtail, waif, wailer, waiter, walker (off, out on, away from the wedding, and keeps walking), wall-tunneller, wannabe, wall-eyed, wallflower, walloper, wallowing (in money or mire, take your pick), wan, wanderer, wanderlustful, waning, wangler, wanker, wanting (a few cans short of a six-pack), wanton, warlord, warmonger, warder, wardrobeless (organist), warped, warrants (too many outstanding), warranty (void if married), warty, washed out, wash-out, washed up, washy, wishy washy, waspish, wasteful, wasted, waster, wasting, wastrel, waste of my time and yours...
:s


----------

